# Just an Arachnid...



## Willybomb (Aug 2, 2019)

Gudday all, here's an Arachnid for a custom order, featuring a custom eeprom from here.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Aug 2, 2019)

EEPY BEEPY indeed.


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 2, 2019)

very nice !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 3, 2019)

Very clean inside and out!  Is the box from Mammoth?  They have some cool pre-painted colors.  I can't read all of the mode settings, can you list them please?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 3, 2019)

Fantastic.


----------



## Willybomb (Aug 3, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very clean inside and out!  Is the box from Mammoth?  They have some cool pre-painted colors.  I can't read all of the mode settings, can you list them please?


It's a tayda pre drilled enclosure.  I had to open up the program hole a bit to fit the rotary switch, but that was it.

The process was:
Grey etching primer,
Rustoleum glitter paint,
Many layers of Lani sealer (diluted 1:1, roughly) to build up the top and base so I could sand them flat
Couple of coats of Upol clear,
Transparent sticker
More Upol.

The programs are:
Digital Delay
Modulated Delay
Tape Delay
Pitch Delay
Space Delay
Kaleidoscope
Glimmer Reverb
Hypernova Reverb


----------



## zgrav (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like it could have come straight from the Wizard of Oz in the Emerald City.  : ^ )


----------



## Marcos Camara (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## celerystik (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey, really new to this sorry!

was wondering how you connected the arachnid to your PC to upload the EEPROM?

looks tight!!


----------



## Marcos Camara (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi, eeprom is already recorded.


----------

